# Miniteich und Mücken



## ibu (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab's geschafft und vor 2 Wochen meinen ersten Teich fertiggestellt - im Miniformat mit einer fertigen Wanne aus dem Baumarkt (ca. 200 l, tiefste Stelle 80cm). 
Ein paar Pflanzen sind eingestzt mit Teicherde, und nun schau ich jeden Tag stolz nach dem Rechten... 

Und kriege jede Menge Tipps von den Nachbarn in unserer relativ engen Reihenhausansammlung: Dass ich unbedingt was gegen die Mücken tun muss... 
Und tatsächlich sind die Larven die einzigen Lebewesen, die ich bisher im Teich entdecken konnte.

Eigentlich wollte ich den Teich aber ganz "naturnah" belassen, ohne Filter und ohne Fische - jetzt bietet mir ein Freund seine __ Moderlieschen an, der andere hat __ Molche zu vergeben... Alle diese Tiere würden die Mücken schon im Zaum halten.

Ist das so? Muss ich Filter oder Tiere in meinen Miniteich einsetzen? Meine Kinder fänden Fische oder Molche ja ganz nett, aber bei der Teich-"Größe"?!

Bis auf die vielen Mückenlarven sieht das Wasser ganz ok aus, relativ klar und die Pflanzen wachsen...

Fällt euch zur von den Nachbarn erwarteten Mückenplage etwas ein?
Bilder vom Teich lade ich morgen hoch.

Schönen Abend wünscht euch Neuzugang     "ibu" !


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Miniteich und Mücken*

Hallo Ibu,

herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns am Miniteich.

Das siehst Du schon ganz richtig: Llass die __ Moderlieschen und __ Molche, wo sie sind. Das Teichlein ist für Fische zu klein, das Umsetzen von Molchen ist verboten. Wenn ihnen Dein Teichlein gefällt, kommen sie u.U. von alleine.

Einen Filter brauchst Du nicht, aber ein kleines Wasserspiel. Stechenmücken mögen kein bewegtes Wasser, sie können nämlich nicht an der Wasseroberfläche ankern können so nicht atmen. Und ein wenig Geplätscher kann sehr hübsch sein. Eine Pumpe mit einer Leistung von 600 Liter/Stunde reicht völlig.


----------



## ibu (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Miniteich und Mücken*

Hallo Christine,

danke für deine Antwort! Ich werde dann erst mal abwarten, wie sich der Teich und die Mücken entwickeln, selbst für eine Pumpe finde ich mein "Teichlein" zu klein...

Aber Spaß haben meine Familie und ich trotzdem dran!

Ich versuche jetzt mal,ein paar Fotos hochzuladen...

Direkt an den Teich grenzt ein Hochbeet. Ursprünglich wollte ich nämlich eine Kräuterspirale bauen, die in ein Wasserbecken ausläuft. Jetzt ist daraus ein Miniteich mit angrenzendem ovalem Hochbeet geworden 

Aber mir/uns gefällt's!!! 

Viele Grüße von   Ingrid.


----------



## Christine (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Miniteich und Mücken*

Hallo Ibu,

Du findest Dein Teichlein für eine Pumpe zu klein? Du sollst ja auch keine 3000-Liter-Pumpe einbauen. 

Guck mal: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18365

Die Wanne ist viel kleiner als Dein Teichlein, trotzdem Platz für ein Wasserspiel. Und keine Mücken  Ist inzwischen ein wenig umdekoriert - ich werd mal ein neues Foto machen...


----------



## Sukary (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Miniteich und Mücken*

Hallo,

ich hab einen Miniteich im halben Weinfass mit Wasserspiel, trotzdem hab ich gestern am Rand Mückenlarven entdeckt . Das Wasser wird halt nicht wirklich bis zum Rand hin bewegt.

grüsse Susanne


----------



## ibu (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Miniteich und Mücken*

Hallo,

will nur mal kurz berichten, dass sich das Mückenproblem erledigt hat - es sind kaum noch welche im Teich zu sehen! 
Ich habe mir keine Pumpe angeschafft: was ich gesehen habe, hat mir nicht recht gefallen, und mit der Stromzufuhr ist das auch nicht so einfach...

Von Freunden habe ich eine __ Posthornschnecke, 4 Krötenquappen und ein paar schwimmende Pflänzchen aus ihrem Teich geschenkt bekommen. Vielleicht hat das zur Dezimierung der Mücken beigetragen. Ich glaube, inzwischen haben sich auch noch andere Teichtierchen eingefunden (tauchende "__ Käfer"?).

Ich denke daher, dass ich auch ohne Pumpe auskomme und warte einfach mal ab.

Schönes Wochenende wünscht euch Ingrid.

Hier ist paar aktuelle Miniteich-Fotos:


----------



## elkop (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Miniteich und Mücken*

hallo ingrid,
mir gefällt dein teichlein auch sehr gut.
lustigerweise ist meines genauso entstanden, wie deins. am fuße einer kräuterspirale. mach dir keine gedanken, die tierchen, die deinen mückenlarven den garaus machen,  kommen von selbst.


----------



## karsten. (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Miniteich und Mücken*

dito


----------

